# Growth on mouth



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

My female Apistograma bitaeniata 'orange' has an odd growth on the side of her mouth. I noticed it yesterday and this morning it was slightly smaller. Tonight it is still the same size as this morning.

Even though the growth is partially in her mouth (about 1/4 of the width of her mouth) she is still eating fine. She is in my 90G with 90 other fish and will be miserable to catch.

Anyone have any idea what this might be and how would I go about possible treatment.

apisto1 picture by jkcichlid - Photobucket

apisto2 picture by jkcichlid - Photobucket


----------

